# Rib Injury



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I took a hard fall 2 days ago and has been diagnosed with costochondral seperation (basically seperated the ribs from the cartilage that connects it to the sternum). Anyone has experienced this kind of injury before? The doctor said it will take 4-6 weeks to heal and pain will be gone in around 2 weeks. How should I know if it has fully healed or not.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This question is better suited for the doctor.

Meanwhile, enjoy the pain meds


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow I might have done this. What does it feel like? Mine doesn't really seem to be healing.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't really describe how it feels, just know the first and 2nd day are painful beyond belief haha. You really can't function much at all. The pain meds are only pain killers and muscle relaxant.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm suffering from one of these right now too. The pain does go away rather quickly, but if you try to ride too soon its really easy to re-injure it. 

The biggest issue I've had is getting from a lying to sitting position and anything where I have to twist my body torsionally.

it sucks, but it could be worse. get well soon


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Yeah I will rest and wait until May before I will ride again. Hopefully it will be healed by then.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

skip11 said:


> I took a hard fall 2 days ago and has been diagnosed with costochondral seperation (basically seperated the ribs from the cartilage that connects it to the sternum). Anyone has experienced this kind of injury before? The doctor said it will take 4-6 weeks to heal and pain will be gone in around 2 weeks. How should I know if it has fully healed or not.


Ive done this .. separated four from my sternum .... the one thing the doc told me was that the pain would get worse day by day until id eventually want to come back into the office ... he said when it gets that bad wait one more day ... lo and behold it all happened just like he said and I planned to go into the office went to bed woke up and had no pain .. this was about 5 days give or take .. but the healing process takes much much longer


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I separated my cartlidge from my floating rib when I wrestled my freshman year. I was going crazy bridging out of a pin. My torso turned too violently, and separated it. I had to take a week off because of the pain. When I twisted to the left, it felt like some one was hamering a nail into the area.

Took at good 4 months for the pain to totally go away. Mostly because I kept working out, lifting, etc on it. The doctor gave me 500mg Naproxen, but besides being an anti-inflmatory, I stoped taking it after a few weeks. 

Riding on it depends what it means to you. If you have two months left in your season, then take a week off. If you got a few weeks left, go ride. What isn't gonna stop you from hurting again if you did take a few weeks off. 

Remenber to take deep breaths, this contributed to me getting a case of pneumonia with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Broke 4 ribs last year, destroyed my entire season.


----------

